# Is she roached? (+ critique?)



## blithe (Sep 6, 2014)

My dog's topline starts to go up behind her withers. In some pics it's not very visible but in others (2nd, 5th and 6th) it is. Is she roached? If not, what's up with her?

Also can I get a critique? I know these pics aren't the best but they're all I have at the moment. They're all free stacks. It's difficult for me to stack her (she hates being messed with and ends up looking like one of those dogs in the ASPCA commercials ?)

She will be 10 months old on the 26th.


----------



## blithe (Sep 6, 2014)

Oy idk why the pics are small and blurry, they don't look like that on my phone


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't answer your question, however, here's a couple of picts of my female at 10 mos. I posted a similar question. Here's what I got as to mine - The withers are flat, there is a mild roach and the back legs could have a better angle to them. She is leggy, I think that will change when she matures more, remember, they have a ways to go.

My post was 1 month ago, her shape is changing again. There were many different opinions shared. It will be interesting to see what your questions and photos of your pup brings


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I do not see a roach at her back.(The back does not include the entire topline) She does however appear to be high in the rear along with a rounded croup which can cause her to arch over the loin a bit. The high rear is created by a lack of angulation in her hind quarters.









She lacks turn at the stifle and appears to be a bit straight in her front but shoulder looks good. (Hard to tell with these pictures and not being properly stacked) Looks like she may be flat at the withers.


----------

